# Codesys 2.3 Wago 8202 modbus fehler  mbcfg_error invalid.11



## zernix (30 März 2021)

Guten Tag ich habe Modbus TCP-IP Probleme mit folgendem Setup

Wago Controller 8202 025 001 (schon mit diversen anderen Feldgeräten per Modbus TCP-IP oder RTU verbunden funktionsfähig)
Eine UV Anlage welche über Modbus-TCP-IP verfügt

Codesys 2.3

Die Netzwerkverbindung zur UV Anlage funktioniert( ich kann diese pingen , auch von der Wago per putty aus)
nun erstelle ich in Codesys 2.3 Steuerungskonfig und dem Modbus - Netzwerk - unter dem Reiter TCP-IP einen neuen Slave welchem ich die entsprechende IP v ergebe
über Port 502 alles wie gewohnt … 
füge nun laut Angaben des UV-Herstellers die Register/Adressen hinzu per generische Variablen und lasse den Code, nachdem ich den Variablen Adresse und funktionscode vergeben habe, generieren.

keine Fehler .. lade das Programm hoch.. Modbus Verbindung STEHT, am Panel der UV-Anlage war auch KEIN Verbindungsfehler...

jedoch habe ich , gefühlt abwechselnd willkürlich, mal einen mbcfg_error :   illegal functioncode    oder in roter Schrift(kannte ich überhaupt nicht) "Invalid.11" ...

siehe anhänge

kann mir jemand sagen was genau diese fehlercodes auslöst ... laut Anleitung des Herstellers mit dem ich auch telefonierte werden die schreibregister per fc16 (multiple write) und die read per fc3 (holding) abgefragt und dies wurde von mir auch so eingestellt.....

bin leider überfragt an der stelle


----------



## Tobsucht (6 April 2021)

Hallo,

der Fehler 11 wird vom Modbus Slave zurückgegeben, wurde aber in der Enumeration nicht aufgeführt.
Der Modbus Standard führt für den Fehler 11 "GATEWAY TARGET DEVICE FAILED TO RESPOND" an.

Somit scheint Dein Slave ein Gateway zu sein, welches von Modbus auf unterlagerte Geräte umsetzt.
Das angesprochene Gerät antwortet jedoch nicht.

In der Regel wird das unterlagerte Gerät über die Unit ID angesprochen.
Eventuell müssen auch für die Register 40000 und 40101 die Modbus Adressen 0 und 100 eingetragen werden.

Grüße


----------

